# Yarn Spray



## tecapes (Oct 14, 2012)

I am looking for yarn spray for use with my Brother knitting machine. I have tried locally with no luck. Eve my search on the web failed. Any help would be great.

Tom


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Where are you? Please give us at least which country you're in. This way, we know where to direct you to for the purchase.


----------



## tecapes (Oct 14, 2012)

I live in Killeen, TX which is north of Austin .

Tom
[email protected]


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

tecapes said:


> I live in Killeen, TX which is north of Austin .
> 
> Tom
> [email protected]


Oh Fudge, I did a search for the spray and it has been discontinued. It was Lori Lin yarn spray.... No one lists anything to replace it. I have tried furniture polish sprayed lightly on the yarn. One of the suggestions is to shoot the yarn into a paper bag and spray lightly into the bag then use it from there. Sometimes you can find some static guard spray also. Another suggestion that I have not tried is a piece of copper mesh under the ball of yarn. Also have you reballed your yarn into a nice easy to pull out center pull skein? As you reball it you can run it over a candle wax chip. And a lot of humidity in the area.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Static electricity can bring your carriage to a grinding, screeching halt. I had this problem and set up a small Vicks vaporizer in my knitting room and that took care of the problem. In a pinch, you can also run a fabric softener sheet over the needle bed and butts, and even put a small square of the sheet pinned up by your wax disc so the yarn runs over it. The secret is the humidity - keeping the air moist and warm. This is safer and healthier and less trouble than trying to use a yarn spray. I hope you are in a room where you can close the door and run a vaporizer.
My carriage had come to a complete stop - within just a few minutes of running the vaporizer, I was up and running again. Good luck. Diane


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

That's a great suggestion Diane! I would have never thought about a room being too dry. I know our house gets pretty dry in the winter! I will have to remember that little trick! :thumbup: 
Betty


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Diane thanks for the suggestion of a fabric softener sheet my bed is seriously static charged and wasn't sure what to do about it. also your other suggestions are really great thanks for sharing


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

I have found any silicone lubricant will do this. Medium duty if you have a choice. I put my yarn in as plastic bag and squirt. When yarn gets difficult another squirt etc., untiol I am done.


----------



## Jean Dougall (May 2, 2012)

Any silicone spray from a hardware shop will do the trick.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

run your yarn over a disc of plain parafin. The kind used in canning. Can be bought in blocks. lasts a life time! The parafin will wash out the first time you wash the article. This will help the yarn flow smoothly through the machine.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Torticollus said:


> Static electricity can bring your carriage to a grinding, screeching halt. I had this problem and set up a small Vicks vaporizer in my knitting room and that took care of the problem. In a pinch, you can also run a fabric softener sheet over the needle bed and butts, and even put a small square of the sheet pinned up by your wax disc so the yarn runs over it. The secret is the humidity - keeping the air moist and warm. This is safer and healthier and less trouble than trying to use a yarn spray. I hope you are in a room where you can close the door and run a vaporizer.
> My carriage had come to a complete stop - within just a few minutes of running the vaporizer, I was up and running again. Good luck. Diane


I had trouble with certain yarns and found that pinning a fabric sheet to my clothes also helped to reduce static and prevent the stitches from jumping off the needles.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Be careful using a vaporizer. Humidity and moisture are not friendly to your machine. It promotes rust. Rust is the enemy. It is easier to put your yarn in the freezer and knit with it, because it puts moisture in the yarn, not in the air.


----------



## tecapes (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank You for the info


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, I found a US vendor that is still selling Lori-Lin yarn spray. They will ship this item within the US only:
http://store.dknits.com/pd-lori-lin-knitting-machine-lube.cfm

Here are more US vendors that carry Lori-Lin:
http://www.junebugsplace.com/maintenance.htm
http://www.cardiknits.com/products.html
http://www.roclith.com/new_page_61.htm (item # AC-506)


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Needle tec use to carry it or one of them. they were out but suppose to be getting a shipment a couple of months ago. they are in washington state.


----------



## tecapes (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank You.


----------



## tecapes (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank You.
I contacted all three companys and the no longer carry the yarn spray.

Tom


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi there....
There is a silicone (?) spray that is excellent for knitting machines.. you can try the web site "Peter Patchis Yarns Rhode Island" located in Pawtucket, RI.. he lists supplies for the kniting machines and he may have some. I bought mine from him years ago so I don't know if he still carries it.
Good luck.
Shirl's Purls


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

tecapes said:


> Thank You.
> I contacted all three companys and the no longer carry the yarn spray.
> 
> Tom


Tom, you checked the bottom 3 vendors but did you check the first one? Distinctive Knits still have the yarn spray and you can purchase directly on their website.


----------



## tecapes (Oct 14, 2012)

Went online and they no longer carry it either.
Still liiking for an other silicone spray. I don't want tjo use just any spray in fear jof damaging the machjine.

Thanks again

Tom


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, I just went to Distinctive Knits website and was able to add the item in the cart. Obviously, you don't want it bad enough. 

This isn't going any further. You're on your own.


----------



## tecapes (Oct 14, 2012)

Lori-Lin Super Yarn Spray
$0.00 
Click here for more details

click to see larger image 
Name: Lori-Lin Super Yarn Spray 
Your Price: $0.00
Serial Number: Lori-Lin Super Yarn Spray 
Manufacturer Name: Lori-Lin Super Yarn Spray 
Lori-Lin YARN Spray is no longer being made and has been discontinued. Lori-Lin MACHINE LUBE is still available.

I am sorry if there has been some miss understanding in our communication. 

Thank You 

Tom


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

tecapes said:


> I am looking for yarn spray for use with my Brother knitting machine. I have tried locally with no luck. Eve my search on the web failed. Any help would be great.
> 
> Tom


I've just received an email from Mary Ann Oger (www.knitwords.com)
about a new Yarn Spray that is available in the US - from Mike Becker at Distinctive Knits
http://store.dknits.com/pd-super-industrial-yarn-spray.cfm

Val


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

ValT said:


> tecapes said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for yarn spray for use with my Brother knitting machine. I have tried locally with no luck. Eve my search on the web failed. Any help would be great.
> ...


i would do business with Mike Becker. been to his shop a few time he is very knowledgeable and nice. he also ships fast :thumbup:


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Sometimes I put a cup of water in the microwave & turn it on to about a minute, & it is steamy in the microwave, & then I put my yarn & turn the microwave on for a few second, the I leave the yarn in for an hour or two or even ovenight, you can also put your yarn in the freezer, it helps to just get some moisture back into the ayrn.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Sometimes I put a cup of water in the microwave & turn it on to about a minute, & it is steamy in the microwave, & then I put my yarn & turn the microwave on for a few second, then I leave the yarn in for an hour or two or even ovenight, you can also put your yarn in the freezer, it helps to just get some moisture back into the yarn


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

There is a silicone yarn spray available that is highly recommended:

http://store.dknits.com/pd-super-industrial-yarn-spray.cfm

In addition, the following link mentions another alternative product that can be used as a yarn spray. Plus, there is information about other oils and lubricants for knitting machines that I had not heard of before:

http://www.knitsewworld.com/knitting_oil_regimen.html


----------

